# Anybody own a 5hp 80gallon excel air compressor



## snapped finger (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a 1992 80g 5hp air compressor. I need to find out what brand of pump they put on them. the pump is 18.5 cfm. thanks for any leads


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

What is the model number?


----------

